# 3/8 Socket extension



## martik777 (Jul 26, 2014)

My shortest extension was 1/2" too long so I made this in a few minutes (used a 1//4" mill to cut the "square" hole)


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice job:thumbsup2:


----------



## HMF (Jul 29, 2014)

Great job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fabrickator (Jul 29, 2014)

That'll do! Nice job.


----------

